# CSS Fehler und IE Anzeigefehler



## nchristoph (13. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe gerade die Seite meiner Firma Online gestellt und jetzt spuckt mir firebug folgende fehler aus

Warnung: Unbekannte Eigenschaft 'align'.  Deklaration ignoriert.
Quelldatei: http://domain/templates/rhuk_milkyway/css/template.css
Zeile: 80


```
div#header_r {
	height: 300px;
	padding-left: 370px;
	padding-right: 30px;
	padding-top: 25px;
	overflow: hidden;
	text-align: center;
        align: center;
}
```

Warnung: Fehler beim Verarbeiten des Wertes für Eigenschaft 'float'.  Deklaration ignoriert.
Quelldatei: http://domain/templates/rhuk_milkyway/css/template.css
Zeile: 87


```
div#logo {
	position: absolute;
	left: 0;
	top: 0;
	float: center;
	width: 958px;
	height: 300px;
	background: url(../images/mw_joomla_logo.png) 0 0 no-repeat;
	margin-left: 30px;
	margin-top: 25px;
        align: center;
}
```

Warnung: Unbekannte Eigenschaft 'align'.  Deklaration ignoriert.
Quelldatei: http://domain/templates/rhuk_milkyway/css/template.css
Zeile: 93


```
div#logo {
	position: absolute;
	left: 0;
	top: 0;
	float: center;
	width: 958px;
	height: 300px;
	background: url(../images/mw_joomla_logo.png) 0 0 no-repeat;
	margin-left: 30px;
	margin-top: 25px;
        align: center;
}
```

Komischerweise hat er mir Offline diese Fehler nicht angezeigt.

Desweiteren schneidet mir der IE Online teilweise Texte ab, offline allerdings nicht.

Die Seite ist imo noch nicht XHTML bzw CSS Valid aber daran arbeite ich gerade.

Kann mir wer Lösungen anbieten?


----------



## Maik (13. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

eine CSS-Eigenschaft namens "align" gibt es nicht, sondern text-align und vertical-align.

Für die float-Eigenschaft stehen als Wertangabe nur


left
right
none
inherit
zur Verfügung.

Tja, das kommt davon, wenn man ein 1200-seitiges Referenzbuch an einem Tag "verschlingt". 

mfg Maik


----------



## anhadikal (13. Oktober 2008)

Das Abschneiden der Inhalte liegt an dem overflow: hidden;
Das bedeutet, dass Inhalt, was über die Größe des Divs/Elements übergeht, nicht angezeigt wird.

MfG


----------



## nchristoph (13. Oktober 2008)

Mittlerweile bin ich wieder bei seite 400 hab aba imo wegen PHP kurs kein zeit zum weitermachen

Wie fix ich das am besten das mit dem abschneiden?


----------



## Maik (14. Oktober 2008)

Dafür solltest du mal den Link zu der Seite nennen, denn im Blindflug lässt sich derzeit nichts dazu sagen.

Oder wird in *div#header_r* der Text abgeschnitten?

mfg Maik


----------



## nchristoph (14. Oktober 2008)

Die URL wäre http://www.keplinger.at

Das abschneiden ist nur bei <h1>- <h5> Tags


----------



## Maik (16. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

kannst du mal eine dieser Seiten konkret nennen, und mitteilen, in welcher IE-Version die Überschriften abgeschnitten werden? Ich kann nämlich nichts deratiges finden.

Und unterlasse bitte zukünftig das Pushen deines Themas, nur weil du bislang darin keine weiteren Antworten erhalten hast.

Vielen Dank!

mfg Maik


----------



## nchristoph (16. Oktober 2008)

Würde ich gerne unterlassen Maik nur ist der Fehler mit dem edit button auch nach dem neuaufsetzen des PC's noch da.

Das mit den überschriften hab ich durch umstellen von h1 auf h2 fixen können, liegt also am CSS von Joomla.

Jetzt hab ich nur noch das Problem, das die unterste Navi Box auf der linken Seite im IE immer abgeschnitten wird beim scrollen.

IE Versionen: 5.5+ (8 hab ich nicht getestet)


----------



## Maik (16. Oktober 2008)

Definier mal  für die Box *.module_menu* eine geringe Mindesthöhe - Stichwort: hasLayout.


```
<!--[if IE]>
<style type="text/css">
div.module_menu { height:1%; }
</style>
<![endif]-->
```
Falls du dich irgendwann mal wundern solltest, die fettmarkierten Eigenschaften für die Klasse *.contentheading* im ersten Selektor werden  von allen rotmarkierten Regeln im nachfolgenden Selektor überschrieben, und das browserübergreifend, da die Selektoren in dieser "grammatikalischen" Form (Komma nach dem Elementtyp) im HTML-Code mit allen Elementen eine Übereinstimmung finden, die diesen Klassenbezeichner enthalten, und die zuletztgenannte CSS-Regel in diesem Fall Gültigkeit besitzt:


```
h1, .contentheading {
line-height: 1.6em; 
padding : 0;
font-family : Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif;
font-size : 1.3em;
font-weight : bold;
vertical-align : bottom;
color : #666;
text-align : left;
width : 100%;
}

h2, .contentheading {
line-height: 1.8em; 
padding : 0;
font-family : Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
font-size : 1.4em;
font-weight : normal;
vertical-align : bottom;
color : #333;
text-align : left;
width : 100%;
}
```
Möglicherweise möchtest du hier einen Selektor für Nachfahren zum Ausdruck bringen, in dem sich die Klasse *.contentheading* jeweils in einem dieser HTML-Elemente befindet:


```
h1 .contentheading { ... }
h2 .contentheading { ... }
```
Das dazugehörige Markup könnte dann beispielsweise so lauten:


```
<h1><span class="contentheading">Überschrift 1.Ordnung</span></h1>
<h2><span class="contentheading">Überschrift 2.Ordnung</span></h2>
```
mfg Maik


----------



## nchristoph (22. Oktober 2008)

Also ich hab das jetzt gemacht nur leider hat sich nichts geändert.

Im IE wird die untere Rundung der letzten und nur der letzten Box abgeschnitten. Nach dem Reload is sie wieder da allerdings nur solange, wie sie im Sichtfeld ist.


Zusammenfassung des bestehenden Problems:

- Seite läd in vollen Bildschirm, Box ist ganz da.
- Seite wird grösser bzw. das IE Fenster so klein, das die Box nicht mehr im Sichtfeld ist: Untere Seite der Box wird abgeschnitten.
- Nach Reload der Seite oder STRG+A ist sie wieder vollkommen zu sehen.

Irgendeine Idee?

mfg


----------



## Maik (22. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

falls du vom IE7 sprichst, schau dir bitte mal im Conditional Comment an, für welche Versionen das Stylesheet gelten soll.

In genau diesen (5.x - 6) tritt bei mir der Fehler nicht mehr auf, im IE7 hingegen noch immer.

mfg Maik


----------

